# Demo Debris disposed into a pool



## CGallagher (Apr 20, 2010)

Had a demo company quote a job that I was competing against for a residential demo job that included removing a house and pool. This company told the homeowner that they would take some of the debris from the house and put it into the pool, then bury it. I'm thinking it is about 60 yards. To me, this idea is ridiculous. I would expect the debris to eventually decay and create a cavity in the yard. Not to mention, that it would be completely unsuitable for construction of another structure over that area. 

Am I being overcautious, or is this SOP for some demo companies?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've seen concrete & asphalt buried like this.
It may be illegal to bury anyother type of material.

Not condoning it, just seen it done before.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Don't let them do it. Tell them to haul everything away.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

No matter whatever they fill the pool with will make it unsuitable for construction. I could see all the block and concrete being dumped there, The pool has to be filled in with something. Just find out what is suitable and what is not.


----------



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

Agree with concrete and unpainted concrete block.


----------



## WG Consulting (Jun 7, 2011)

All material should be removed and fill the pool (if it is not coming out) with sand just like you would when you abandon manholes. I have seen people bury the brick and block in the pool but unless is is crushed up small it will settle around the gaps and cause issues. I would ask the client if the demo contractor is going to warranty their work if they are so confident this is an acceptable means and method. Chances are they will not


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have completed a number of pool demolitions, and it is standard practice (here), to bury the debris from the pool perimeter itself, as well as the walkway around the pool.
In my experience, once those debris are placed into the bottom of the pool, there of not much room for anything else.

The pool bottom must be destroyed to insure drainage.

I always provide a later of stone over the debris, then a layer of filter fabric, then at minimum 3 feet of compacted soil.

Unless this is some giant a$$ pool I don't see the benefit of using it as a dump site.

I'll never bury any type of wood demo debris.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I would knock out the bottom and fold the sides in one layer at a time. Lay one layer of concrete flat, spread crushed gravel into all of the voids and then compact. Proceed to the next layer and repeat. It may be a bit tedious, but the money you are saving on dump and fill fees makes it well worth your time. The only thing that should be in the bottom of that pool is concrete and rock. Anything else is just asking for problems down the road. Just my .02:thumbsup:


----------



## CGallagher (Apr 20, 2010)

Great replies, thanks to all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We offer 2 options. Either haul concrete away or bury in deep end. Most people choose burying because it's cheaper. Some towns don't even allow burying the concrete let alone burying house debris. That would be crazy.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

my only question is...why in the world, and i would present it to the HO as such....want to ruin your property from future development? get that crap the hell outta there, compact it back with a good quality fill properly, nothing like finding a nightmare 10 years after the fact. just do what's right.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

just call it a termite baiting system and double the charge:thumbsup:










j/k


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I just bid a job for this same sort of thing. The Home owner asked us if we could demo the concrete around the pool and throw it in the hole where the pool was. I said sure but it is probably going to settle at some point and the area is really only going to be good for green space afterward. They said that is no problem since they wanted the bigger yard anyhow. My only question is this: instead of using crushed stone to fill over the concrete we are using fill dirt. I was planning on laying the concrete in as flat as possible and then putting the dirt in in one foot lifts and compacting. If I place a layer of concrete, add dirt, compact and repeat, are the homeowners going to have more of a problem with settling than if I was to bomb all of the concrete in and then gravel and then dirt? I figure either way will work but I have to do the lawn install over top of it as well. Just wondering which way is better.


----------



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

peteo said:


> I just bid a job for this same sort of thing. The Home owner asked us...it as well. Just wondering which way is better.


I would mix as I went then try to leave the concrete down a few feet. A typical pool with concrete walks around won't fill up much with just the concrete. If you mix the dirt and concrete as you go and compact, there will be very little if any settlement at all. This is the same as placing shot rock in a fill area, which you do the same thing there. This way, you are less likely to have any voids as you fill up.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

peteo said:


> I just bid a job for this same sort of thing. The Home owner asked us if we could demo the concrete around the pool and throw it in the hole where the pool was. I said sure but it is probably going to settle at some point and the area is really only going to be good for green space afterward. They said that is no problem since they wanted the bigger yard anyhow. My only question is this: instead of using crushed stone to fill over the concrete we are using fill dirt. I was planning on laying the concrete in as flat as possible and then putting the dirt in in one foot lifts and compacting. If I place a layer of concrete, add dirt, compact and repeat, are the homeowners going to have more of a problem with settling than if I was to bomb all of the concrete in and then gravel and then dirt? I figure either way will work but I have to do the lawn install over top of it as well. Just wondering which way is better.


You need to drill holes in the bottom for drainage. The HO will not be happy when he sinks his riding mower trying to mow his new grass.


----------

